# 58671 & 58720



## tgutierrez (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I have one that you seasoned OB/GYN coders can probably answer with your eyes closed but I need your help.

Patient had her tubes tied but then the surgeon found a cyst on the rt ovary. It was drained and the cyst sac was taken out but the piece had a concerning appearance so they took the whole ovary and tube (salpingo-oopherectomy). 

Codes 58671 & 58720 bundle. So how should this be coded?

Suggestions have been made as follows:
58671
58720
This was billed and of course they denied 58671 as included.

58671-59
58720

58671-59
58720-52

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Aug 16, 2011)

First of all was it a laparoscopic procedure from the beginning to the end? 
Or was it an open procedure/
Or was it started as  laparoscopically and ended as an open procedure with SO?
I have a doubt in this.

The code 58720 is an open procedure.
Could you please feed with the actual procedure modality?


----------

